

IOS design: a case study - Wolfr
http://www.slideshare.net/Wolfr/ios-design-a-case-study

======
kalleboo
A little off-topic, but HN gets so many slideshows posted so I have to ask
this: Why don't any of these slide sharing services have a decent "all on one
page" option, or a powerpoint-style outline view? (this one has some SEO-text
of all the slides at the bottom, but it's not very readable) I really hate
clicking next-next-next through individual slides that are pointless when you
don't have a presenter talking.

~~~
Wolfr
The SEO text is auto generated by Slideshare. Download the PDF and things
should be easier to skim. I try to make my presentations make sense online by
using "sticky notes". But you certainly have a point.

~~~
speedracr
BTW, thanks a lot for the sticky notes - I was fearing another very carefully
designed presentation with few words that works for the actual audience, but
not an individual reader. If not as a video recording of the presentation (-
Google bought this amazing startup that allowed embeds of the presentation
slides and video synced up in adjacent windows), this is how all presentations
should be posted.

------
phil
I question whether it makes sense to implement custom UI with transparent PNGs
like the slideshow describes. It's pretty tough to get it exactly right, and
that approach leads to a lot of interfaces that look a bit off.

On iOS, with some drawing code you can build custom table cells that are more
flexible, are easy to reuse and look exactly right.

(Kudos to the author by the way -- the design methodology in this presentation
looks really good).

~~~
jobu
I think that's why the author stressed to think long and hard before you try
customizing - it's really hard to do it right. Even with custom drawing code
it's not much easier IMO.

------
numlocked
This is really fantastic. I've passed it along to the all the designers I work
with, and will certainly be using some of the resources you reference.

A very small suggestion - when you mention various design resources it would
be great to just put parenthetically whether they are free or not. For those
of us who are not professionals but like to play around it would save a number
of clicks. Thanks for the great presentation, and I love the sticky note
format!

~~~
Wolfr
Most of the resources mentioned are free, somebody on Twitter suggested I make
a blog post about all the resources since that is an easier format, keep an
eye on the blog. (wolfslittlestore.be/journal)

~~~
Wolfr
See <http://wolfslittlestore.be/2012/03/28/ios-design-resources/>

------
nanijoe
Thanks for sharing..I went through all 110 slides, even though I started out
meaning to see only the first few.

------
phil
Thanks for all the killer links in here - I got a bunch of useful tools
(rotated iPhone image template) that I didn't know about out of it.

------
ashishgandhi
Didn't open on my iPhone. :( O, the irony!

~~~
tedmiston
I thought Slideshare switched all their presentations to HTML from Flash...
apparently not.

I tried to view this in Safari (with no Flash installed) using the default
user agent and iPad user agent and neither worked. :(

~~~
Wolfr
Here is the direct PDF download link for the people who don't want to have
Flash on their machine: [http://www.slideshare.net/Wolfr/ios-design-a-case-
study/down...](http://www.slideshare.net/Wolfr/ios-design-a-case-
study/download)

------
devinfoley
I will recommend this to everyone I know that works with iOS in some capacity.
What a great resource! Thanks!

------
strukturedkaos
Thanks for this presentation. I passed it along to our team's designer.
Definitely provided clarity for us on how to go from design to development.
For example, we weren't sure if it would be best to use images for the
backgrounds of tableview cells and buttons or to use iOS coloring.

------
Wolfr
This presentation delivers some insights on the whole process of creating an
iPhone app from scratch to finish.

~~~
jbigelow76
Thanks for sharing, this, it's incredibly helpful for the design challenged
developer like me.

------
nox_
Is that just me or Svbtle looks a lot like Wolfr's website?

~~~
jbigelow76
Don't be so Obtvse. ;)

